

Rails and Merb Merge Update: Rails Core - wifelette
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/rails-and-merb-merge-rails-core-part-4-of-6/

======
jcapote
This series is one of the best "refactoring tales" I've ever read, looking
forward to part 5 and 6.

~~~
c_allison
I'm hoping part 6 will include a beta gem. :)

------
thinkbohemian
I for one, am excited!

